# Meow from New Mexico



## 2sillycats (Jan 1, 2004)

Greetings from New Mexico! I found the Cat Forum while doing a search for cat food recipes and I am very glad to have found such a great and *fun* resource.  

My name is Bridgett and am the servant to two very silly kitties named Badness and Scrappy. Badness is a 4 year old tuxedo cat. I should have named her Miss Priss. She is a very prissy girl but can be very unlady like sometimes. Scrappy is a 3 year old tortoise shell. Scrappy lives up to her name. She loves to play. LOVES to play. She would rather play than eat! She is her mama's sweet baby girl, though, because she is also very affectionate.

Here is the link to Badness and Scrappy's Site. When I figure out how to put the link in my signature, I'll do that.  

Thank you for creating such a great forum!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Bridget - your kitties are lovely..not to mention the doggie


----------



## Kimmyboo (Dec 29, 2003)

Welcome Bridgett,
Your kittys sure are adorable. The first thing that comes to mind when I saw Scrappy was "T-R-O-U-B-L-E" lol :wink: She looks so innocent but then looks can be deceiving. She looks like she gets into mischief. hehehehe They sure are pretty cats. Nice to meet you!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Bridgett. You have a cool website of your cats and I enjoyed reading about your pets, hope to hear more about your mischievious cats later on, they kind of sound like my cats...Twinkie and Sugar. One absolutely loves to play and the other thinks he is king! :wink:


----------



## 2sillycats (Jan 1, 2004)

*Thank you!*

*Ioana, *Thank you! I really miss my dog. She was such a sweet girl. I used to take her birdwatching with me. Then we would go to the local burger joint and get hamburgers. I think she liked the burger better than the birdwatching! :wink: 

*Kimmyboo,*Thank you too! :::whispers::: Between you and me, Scrappy *is* mischevious. :lol: She is very inquisitive and has to investigate everything! Even if that means digging in boxes and drawers and scattering the contents. :lol: Badness thinks she owns the world and can therefore do whatever the heck she wants. Gotta love 'em!

*kitkat*, And thank you too!  



> they kind of sound like my cats...Twinkie and Sugar. One absolutely loves to play and the other thinks he is king!


Yup! That is it in a nutshell. :wink: And yet we couldn't live without them![/b]


----------

